# P1 Exclusive: A SWAT officer’s last debrief



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*S.W.A.T. Officer*
with Lt. Dan Marcou

Lieutenant Michael Pigott recently responded to a call in New York City of a dangerous emotionally disturbed person. This call was hardly routine for Pigott, but certainly not unique. Nothing was routine about any of Pigott's calls, other than the fact that up until this one, Lt. Pigott was routinely successful at what he did.
Lt. Pigott was what some in law enforcement would describe as an honorable blue knight in black armor. He was a member of the highly acclaimed New York Police Department's Emergency Services Unit. Pigott was not just a member - he was a unit commander.
Pigott arrived on the scene, and after a period of time he did what SWAT Commanders do day-in and day-out: he made a difficult decision under extraordinary conditions. A wild-eyed, naked, 35-year-old man from Brooklyn, who was perched on a ten foot wall swinging a long fluorescent light at anyone, who would come near him. He showed signs of what is known in law enforcement as "Excited Delirium." Pigott made the call and directed a team member to fire his electrical control device at the dangerous suspect in an effort to peacefully subdue him. The suspect fell from the wall on which he was perched and, tragically, died. 
This was the exact result that Lt. Pigott was trying to prevent. The incident was obviously devastating to all, who were involved. Pigott was reportedly administratively suspended and according to news reports he had his weapon and badge, "stripped" from him.
The media had a field day. This honorable man, who accepted total responsibility for his decision was named, blamed, and defamed in the media. This husband, father, son, and brother officer took as much as he could and then made another difficult decision that would have a tragic outcome. He went to his station, and after writing a most sincere apology he clipped the lock off a fellow officer's locker, removed from it a 9mm pistol, and with it took his own life.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/police-pro...02-P1-Exclusive-A-SWAT-officers-last-debrief/


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

I am speechless. I am not a PO of any kind but sadden by such a tragic occurence. The media is to blame, in my honest opinion. They only follow what the public wants to hear and see. 

Wish the best for Lt. Piggot's family and friends.


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Why is it that there is no one out there to make the media accountable for accuracy in their reporting? 

Rest in Peace LT


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

JeepGirl said:


> Why is it that there is no one out there to make the media accountable for accuracy in their reporting?
> 
> Rest in Peace LT


That's because it would require a new agency with big dollars to sort out this issue. Nothing on the news is ever accurate, they can't even get the weather right.


----------

